# Cononish Gold Mine, Highlands - June 2009



## BenCooper (Jun 8, 2009)

In the hills North of Loch Lomond, at the end of a quiet glen, this mine closed down in 1995 after producing not much gold - it might reopen soon, though.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 8, 2009)

Superb Ben -the first pic I'm loving -the way those mine cars disappear into the darkness, in fact, all ya pics are dog-gone fine!!!

Thanks for posting


----------



## james.s (Jun 8, 2009)

Absolutely awesome! I am liking the bulldozer thingy


----------



## swedish (Jun 8, 2009)

Im in argeement, some banging shots! really nice subject matter, lots of colour an some really clever camera ideas..good report, thanks for posting BenCooper!


----------



## BigLoada (Jun 8, 2009)

First class photos from you as always! Great looking mine, and good to see an Eimco tracked loader down there.


----------



## BenCooper (Jun 8, 2009)

Is that what it is? Thanks


----------



## lost (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice work BC, it's a pretty small place but very interesting anyway.


----------



## mexico75 (Jun 8, 2009)

Great shot's bud, nice too know this place isn't an uber 1337 secret know


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh, this is great! Love the whatever BigLoada said it was. 
Excellent pics as always, Ben. Fabulous find.


----------



## Sabtr (Jun 8, 2009)

I homed in on this when I saw the word "mine" !

Looks a good place to visit. High roofs, clean floors etc. It is good that it may re-open too. We could never have too many mines. 

Some cracking shots there. Thanks for posting.


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Jun 8, 2009)

Superb!!

M


----------



## thompski (Jun 8, 2009)

Cracking pictures and place, thanks


----------



## fluffy5518 (Jun 9, 2009)

Stunning photography again BC,all your posts are first class !! KEEP IT UP !!!


----------



## night crawler (Jun 9, 2009)

What can I say but I saw them on Flickr first totally amasezing. Well done that man


----------



## boothy (Jun 9, 2009)

Cracking pics mate,looks a really good explore


----------



## BenCooper (Jun 9, 2009)

night crawler said:


> What can I say but I saw them on Flickr first totally amasezing. Well done that man



Cheers - yes, Flickr picked one of these pictures for their blog entry yesterday, so today my Flickr stream is getting about 30x as many views as usual


----------



## night crawler (Jun 9, 2009)

Yep and a couple of messages were mine (Backsteet Crawler) Your work is well impressive some thing to learn from.


----------



## crickleymal (Jun 9, 2009)

Sausage said:


> I homed in on this when I saw the word "mine" !
> 
> Looks a good place to visit. High roofs, clean floors etc. It is good that it may re-open too. We could never have too many mines.
> 
> Some cracking shots there. Thanks for posting.



Dingly ding. Ditto from me


----------



## tommo (Jun 10, 2009)

spot on pics buddy, really nice colours, must say though isnt there one pic missing!! lol or is that a special one


----------



## zimbob (Jun 11, 2009)

t_o_m_m_o said:


> ... must say though isnt there one pic missing!! lol or is that a special one



I think that's best 

Nice one Ben


----------



## BenCooper (Jun 11, 2009)

I thought I'd better spare people's eyes


----------

